# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Υπερωκεάνια και Μεσογειακά επιβατηγά - Ocean & Mediterranean Liners >  Ελληνíς [Ellinis, Lurline]

## nautikos

Αγαπητε φιλε Εllinis, γιατι ακομα δεν ανοιξες ενα thread για το συνονοματο σου :Very Happy:  ?? Για αρχη εχουμε εδω καποιες ομορφες φωτο :Smile:

----------


## mastrokostas

Για τον φίλο Ellinis , αλλά δεν θυμάμαι που την ψάρεψα !

----------


## Ellinis

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις φωτο, mastrokostas και nautikos.

Πράγματι το ΕΛΛΗΝΙΣ ήταν πάντα από τα αγαπημένα μου πλοία, και κατά τη γνώμη μου από τα πιο όμορφα και με πολύ μεγάλη ιστορία. Τα 3 αδελφάκια BRITANIS, ELLINIS και HOMERIC ίσως ήταν η πιο επιτυχημένη τρίπλετα που κυκλοφόρησε ποτέ.

Και άλλες φωτο εδω και εδώ. Από τα μεγάλα μου παράπονα οτι δεν το πρόλαβα να το δω στις ντάνες της Ελευσίνας. Έφυγε για τα διαλυτήρια της Ταϊβαν λίγους μήνες πρωτου πρωτοπάω στην Ελευσίνα.

Δύο πανέμορφες φώτο από το πλοίο στην Ελευσίνα υπάρχουν εδω και εδω παρέα με άλλες "παλιοσειρές".

Και μια ενδιαφέρουσα λεπτομέρεια. Όταν ο Χανδρής αγόρασε το πλοίο απο τους Αμερικάνους το 1963, στο συμβόλαιο υπήρχε ο όρος οτι αν για τα 5 επόμενα χρόνια το χρειαστούν θα το επέστρεφε ο Χανδρής εντός 24 ωρών!

----------


## nautikos

> Και μια ενδιαφέρουσα λεπτομέρεια. Όταν ο Χανδρής αγόρασε το πλοίο απο τους Αμερικάνους το 1963, στο συμβόλαιο υπήρχε ο όρος οτι αν για τα 5 επόμενα χρόνια το χρειαστούν θα το επέστρεφε ο Χανδρής εντός 24 ωρών!


Οντως πολυ παραξενος ορος. Οταν λες οτι θα το χρειαστουν εννοεις να το θελει πισω η παλια εταιρεια του για ταξιδια? Γιατι εμενα το μυαλο μου πηγε στο να το χρειαστει το ναυτικο των ΗΠΑ, ως οπλιταγωγο ενδεχομενως.

----------


## Ellinis

'Οπως το φαντάστηκες ήταν. Η κυβέρνηση των ΗΠΑ έβαζε κάποιους όρους για να επιτρέψει την πώληση σημαντικών/χρήσιμων πλοίων, σε περίπτωση που θα τα χρειαζόταν σε περίπτωση εθνικής ανάγκης.

----------


## esperos

Για τον φίλο Ελληνίς που τόσο το αγαπάει. Στην Ελευσίνα παροπλισμένο παρέα με άλλα.

ELLINIS.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Θερμά ευχαριστώ για τη φωτογραφία ! Παρά τα 50 και χρόνια που το βάραιναν όταν το φωτογράφιζες εξακολουθούσε να φαίνεται αγέρωχο και πάντα όμορφο.

----------


## mastrokostas

Πριν κάποια χρόνια που έδινα για δίπλωμα ταχυπλόου γνώρισα έναν φίλο που δυστυχώς δεν θυμάμαι το όνομα του. Μου έστειλε ένα CD με φωτογραφίες πλοίων , διότι σε συζητήσει που καναμε ανακαλύψαμε ότι είχαμε την ίδια τρελά .Τα πλοία .Από αυτό το CD η παρακάτω φωτο .Να είναι καλά και τον ευχαριστώ .

----------


## Haddock

Πλωράκλες σκέτα αριστουργήματα που δεν θα ξαναδούν τα μάτια μας.

Η πλώρη φαίνεται έτοιμη να κόψει τον ωκεανό στα δύο.

Από το λέυκωμα του William Miller, American Passenger Ships.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Ενα απο τα καλυτερα πραματα οταν γυρνας απο δουλεια και ανοιγεις το pc, ειναι να βλεπεις τετοιες φωτο.... Τι να σου πω βραδυνιατικο... Με εφτιαξες?? Μια ερωτηση ομως: Η φωτο αυτη του ποτε ειναι? Αν ειναι πριν το 1963, ειναι το Ελληνις! Αν ειναι μετα το 1963, ειναι το Βρεταννις, ex Monterey!

----------


## Haddock

Η φωτογραφία δεν έχει ακριβή ημερομηνία. Διαβάζοντας τη λεζάντα, ο συγγραφέας αφήνει να εννοηθεί ότι είναι τέλος της δεκαετίας του 1940. Άρα είναι το μετέπειτα Ελληνίς.

----------


## nautikos

Μα φαινεται ξεκαθαρα το ονομα του πλοιου (*Lurline*) στην αριστερη του μπαντα :Wink:

----------


## Haddock

Οπως τα είπε o Finnpartner ειναι για τις ημερομηνίες. Συγκεκριμενα, το ex-Monterey, ex-Matsonia, δούλεψε ως Lurline για την Matson Line, και το 1970 πουλήθηκε στον Χανδρή ως Britannis.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Μα φαινεται ξεκαθαρα το ονομα του πλοιου (*Lurline*) στην αριστερη του μπαντα


Γιατι, δεν μπορεις να εχεις 2 πλοια με το ιδιο ονομα διαδοχικα?? Το original Lurline λεγοταν ετσι απο το 1933-1963 και το Monterey, μετονομαστηκε το 1963 απο Matsonia σε Lurline 1963-1970, λογω οτι το ονομα αυτο ηταν αρκετα "πιασαρικο" στην γραμμη San Fransisco-Honolulu. Αν δεν κανω λαθος, Lurline ηταν η κορη του Matson.

----------


## Ellinis

Και  μια νοσταλγική φωτογραφία του ως Lurline, να διασχίζει μια ταραγμένη θάλασσα.

----------


## esperos

Αγαπητέ  φίλε  και  ''εν  Nautilia  συνεργάτη''  στην  υγεία  του  nickname  σου


ELLNS.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Σε ευχαριστώ θερμά φίλε έσπερε! To ΕΛΛΗΝΙΣ ύπηρξε κατά τη γνώμη μου από τα πιο όμορφα liner που πέρασαν από τα νερά μας. 
Στο βάθος πίσω από το ΑΥΣΤΡΑΛΙΣ ίσα που διακρίνω τη πλώρη και το φουγάρο του REGINA PRIMA.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Ρε παιδια, να ρωτησω κατι? Οταν ο Χανδρης εκανε τη μετασκευη στην Αγγλια, μετα την αγορα, αλλαξε τις τσιμινιερες, η απλα μετασκευαστηκαν οι ηδη υπαρχουσες???

----------


## Ellinis

Mαλλον έγινε μετατροπή των υπάρχοντων. Η όλη μετασκευή κράτησε μόλις τρείς μήνες και την έκανε στην Αγγλία. Περιελάμβανε τον εκμοντερνισμό της πλώρης που μεγάλωσε κατά 3-4 μέτρα, την αλλαγή των κλασσικών ιστίων, και βέβαια τον διπλασιασμό της μεταφορικής του ικανότητας.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Το ξερω οτι εγινε στην Αγγλια. Δεν θυμαμαι που ακριβως τωρα, αλλα δεν θυμομουν οτι κρατησε τοσο λιγο. Ισως να ειναι οπως τα λες! Many thanks!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ01

εχει πολλες ακομα

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...hp?photo=44152
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...hp?photo=83897
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...hp?photo=88101
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...hp?photo=86787

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Φίλε Ellinis, δεν είναι το REGINA PRIMA που διακρίνεις (αυτό είχε ψηλή τσιμινιέρα με προεξοχή από πάνω) αλλά την πλώρη και τσιμινιέρα του MARGARITA L. Οσο για την μετασκευή στην Αγγλία ναι αλλάχτηκαν οι τσιμινιέρες του με στενότερες και πιό μοντέρνες. Υπάρχει ένα εκπληκτικό βιβλίο που αναφέρει μεταξύ άλλων την μετασκευή του ELLINIS "The Chandris Liners and Celebrity Cruises" του Peter Plowman όπως και όλη την ιστορία των Χανδρήδων. Αξίζει τον κόπο να το αγοράσει κανείς. 
Ellinis_20040816117.jpg

Πηγή

----------


## britanis

she is my next model projekt;-)

behind the children pool...............i have at the deckplan a point/marking

-X <-? pool -stairs- pool
have anyone a picture from the deck ?
or can say what it was?

the problem is this point

----------


## BEN BRUCE

καρτ ποσταλ του Ellinis αφιερωμενη στον φιλο ιστορικο ναυτιλιας ellinis
net (250).jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> the problem is this point


Britanis, the hexagonal symbol you see on the Ellinis deck plan is a childrens roundabout. Have seen pictures of it but cannot remember in which brochure as I have a very extensive collection on Chandris. Makes sense though as it is the perfect spot outside the playroom and beside the childrens pools.......nowadays the equivalent would be a computer with games!!!!!!!!
best regards, Henry

----------


## britanis

i never built a roundabout ;-))))

----------


## Ellinis

Σε ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση Ben! Το "κώλημα" με το συγκεκριμένο σκαρί το είχα από μικρός...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Με θυμάμαι, παιδί ακόμη, που είχα πάρει τηλέφωνο στα γραφεία του Χανδρή για να ρωτήσω τι έχει απογίνει το ΕΛΛΗΝΙΣ. Μια κοπέλα μουα απάντησε με έκπληξη γιατί θέλω να μάθω για το ΕΛΛΗΝΙΣ αλλά δεν μου έλυσε την απορία. Πρέπει να ήταν ακόμη παροπλισμένο τότε.

----------


## britanis

it is the first time sad i see real the deckplan from the ellinis,and i think have more style  than my britanis
great stairs house
pool
it was a great ship

----------


## Ellinis

I agree Andy, she was more elegant. The conversion at Smith's Dock gave her a very stylish look.

----------


## britanis

have you the book WHITE SHIPS ?
it is my holy matson bible

----------


## Ellinis

Unfortunately nο, but I have "the chandris liners" by Peter Plowman which is a bible for Chandris ships.

----------


## britanis

;-))i have it too

is this the roundabout??

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> is this the roundabout??


No, its the type of open roundabout that you get in parks or childrens playgrounds. They are open and the child can get on and hold on to the bars.........do you know the one I mean? they don't have horses or anything to get up on . If I find a picture of one i will send it but don't worry about it too much as its too small a detail to appear on your model at the stern of the vessel!!!!
Best regards

----------


## britanis

my new roundabout :Razz: 
the pool :Razz: 
funnel :Razz: 
and ship :Razz:

----------


## britanis

in a view days sail the ELLINIS again

----------


## britanis

you can go on board

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> you can go on board


Andy, thanks for your updates on Typaldos and congratulations on your excellent models. You have a great talent and you should think of one day exhibiting these great pieces of art in a maritime exhibition in Athens/Piraeus or in one of the Nautilia funtions for all to admire. Really I think they are incredible. I have many detailed ships models in lead which I have bought and collected over the years and some of them are really good, but I must say that these models that you make are quite outstanding and meritorious.
Anyway thought that the attached photo of Ellinis would be useful for you in your present task. And well done on the roundabout! Best regards Henry.
scan0019.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

:shock: Wow! now anyone can understand why I chose this *S*hip for my nickname...

----------


## Apostolos

Fantastic photo!!! Thanks for the sharing!

----------


## britanis

thank you henry for your words and the great picture

----------


## britanis

i want make a crossing betwen britanis and ellinis at the sea!
is that real or she have never a "Date" in a port???

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Andy, as far as I know Brittanis was in the Miami-Caribbean market (and later did the 50-day S. America cruises), and the Ellinis did initially Europe-Australia liner service and later as a cruiseship did N. European and mediterranean cruises. I ll' check Peter Plowman's book and let you know if they ever met in port. Maybe Aris (Ellinis) can help.

----------


## Ellinis

Britanis did made crossings to Australia in her early years with Chandris. I don't remember if she met Ellinis in port, but Peter Plowman's... bible will give us the answer.

----------


## britanis

hallelulia;-))
exlusiv the first picture

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> exlusiv the first picture


WOW!!!! And wow is not enough!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Excellent!!!

----------


## Ellinis

Very good work Andy! 
As for your question, if she met Britanis: in 1972-74 both ships were sailing to Australia in the same direction with a 20-30 day difference. So there is little chance that they have met. However in the summer of 1975 both of them operated cruises in the Mediterranean. Maybe they met there.

----------


## britanis

ok ,i make a sea date  :Very Happy:

----------


## britanis

found anyone the roundabout???
the flags are on the deckflor
and the flag from taiwan is....................

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> ok ,i make a sea date


Andy, Congratulations on another masterpiece. I think you have captured the Ellinis so accurately and I especially like that shot with both ships (or is it three?....I think I can see another behind Britanis). Have you ever done Australis. Now that would be a real challenge. What amazes me is how quickly you seem to finish them! Anyway am really looking forward to seeing Rodos. Best regards Henry.

----------


## britanis

no henry,it is not the australis;-( it is my first britanis from 1998
the Queen Frederica is the last of this serie ;-)))
some one i built the australis from a plan of the united states!
but other liner are waiting!;-))
have you see "your" roundabout???
wishes andy

----------


## britanis

;-))
have you see "your" roundabout???
wishes andy[/quote]

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> ;-))
> have you see "your" roundabout???
> wishes andy


[/quote]

Andy, yes I have seen the roundabout and its great! What do you use for making these models is it paper or card? It really is incredible how you capture the character of each ship. Cheers Henry.

----------


## britanis

it is only paper
i built me higher from deck to deck and than came the "shipskin!outside
thats the point why it is for me important to have complet deckplans!
no cut plans!!!

----------


## britanis

> εχει και αλλα
> 
> http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...hp?photo=75226
> http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...hp?photo=75153
> http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...hp?photo=75085
> http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...hp?photo=75088


 great you found my pictures :Wink:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Here is an old advertisement of _Chandris Lines_. This one is advertising his regular route to Australia (_Ellinis, Australis, Patris_ and _Queen Frederica_) as well as the route to Halifax and New York (_Americanis_).

The document is from the _1969 Athlitiki Protohronia_ that was issued in November 1968. it is of some value also for its cover shows five Greek Olympic winners of 1968 ... _Petros Galaktopoulos (1), Christos Papanikolaou (2), Nikos Karypides (3), Othon Moschides (4)_ and _Panayiotis Koulingas (5)_

Handris2.jpg
________
1. (1945-  )  Bronze 1968, silver 1972 http://www.sports-reference.com/olym...opoulos-1.html and http://www.filahalloffame.com/galaktopoulos.html
2. (1941-  )  Fourth 1968 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christos_Papanikolaou
3. (1947-  )  Fourth 1968 http://www.sports-reference.com/olym...rypidis-1.html
4. (1942-  )  Fourth 1968 http://www.sports-reference.com/olym...skhidis-1.html
5. (1946-  )  Fifth 1968, eighth 1964 http://www.sports-reference.com/olym...ulingas-1.html

----------


## gtogias

Στο shipspotting δύο ακόμη εκπληκτικές φωτογραφίες του Ελληνίς:

http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/...php?lid=927428

http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/...php?lid=926734

Ο συγκεκριμένος χρήστης έχει ανεβάσει μια εκπληκτική σειρά από liners και όχι μόνο, από το νότιο ημισφαίριο:

http://www.shipspotting.com/search.p...mid=7&uid=7024

----------


## esperos

Πρωϊνή άφιξη  στην Γένοβα.
Εε... ξέρετε  σε ποιόν  αφιερώνονται  :Wink: 

ELLINIS a.jpg

ELLINIS b.jpg

ELLINIS c.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Απιθανες φωτογραφιες απο το μιοναδικο σας αρχειο.Το ellinis αν και ιδιο πιο ομορφο απο το britanis.Ισως να ειναι και το ονομα

----------


## Naias II

Ωωω καταπληκτικό ντοκουμέντο. Ευχαριστούμε πολύ espere!

----------


## Ellinis

:shock: Tι να πω τώρα? Χίλια ευχαριστώ και πάλι λίγα είναι!!! 

by the way, στις 2 πρώτες φωτο φαίνεται πίσω του και το FEDERICO C.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Πρωϊνή άφιξη στην Γένοβα.
> Εε... ξέρετε σε ποιόν αφιερώνονται Συνημμένο Αρχείο 48600Συνημμένο Αρχείο 48601Συνημμένο Αρχείο 48602


K-A-T-A-P-L-I-K-T-I-K-E-S    F-O-T-O-G-R-A-F-I-E-S

----------


## gtogias

Μενού από ταξίδι του Ελληνίς στις 29 Αυγούστου 1969. Φυσικά αφιερωμένο στον Ellinis:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 49116

----------


## Ellinis

Εντυπωσιακά πλούσιο το μενού! Εγώ θα διαλέξω τη πρόταση του σεφ  :Very Happy:

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Και εγώ ¶ρη το ίδιο θα φάω. Είναι ανάγκη να βλέπουμε τα μενού και να μας τρέχουνε τα σάλια?

----------


## esperos

Αυτή  την  προσφέρω  για δείπνο. Ελπίζω  να  είναι ευκολοχώνευτη :Wink: \

ELLINIS g.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

To μονο πραγμα που αναρωτιεμαι βλεποντας αυτη την φωτο, ειναι το τι μας ταιζει σημερα η ναυπηγικη βιομηχανια.

----------


## Ellinis

Τι να λέμε τώρα... κοίτα πλώρη, τη βλέπεις και δε σε νοιάζει τίποτα, δεν πάει να έχει τυφώνες και κυκλώνες, βαπόρι φτιαγμένο για να τα βάζει με τον ωκεανό στα χειρότερα του...και τον κέρδιζε για 50 χρόνια.

Ας δούμε σε 10-20 χρόνια που θα βρίσκονται οι "καρνάβαλοι των θαλασσών"...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Espere, Elinis


Wonderful picture!!!   I have an idea...  Can we start a "desert island" column? The premise is this:

If you were stuck in a desert island alone (for -say- five years) Which TEN ship photographs would you take with you?   NAP

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Αυτή  την  προσφέρω  για δείπνο. Ελπίζω  να  είναι ευκολοχώνευτη\


Tα σχολια περιττα.. Μια ερωτηση μονο: Που ειναι εδω η Lurline?

----------


## gtogias

Αυτή είναι συνάντηση πλοίων.

Το Ελληνίς στον Ειρηνικό ωκεανό συναντιέται με το Πατρίς. Και να οι φωτοβολίδες και τα σχετικά. Νάναι καλά ο πατριώτης που το ανέβασε στο shipsnostalgia:

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...ll/limit/last7

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...ll/limit/last7

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Καποιος εδω μεσα θα κανει παρτυ σημερα!Το ονομα του αρχιζει απο Ell και τελειωνει σε inis :Wink:

----------


## Ellinis

Πραγματικά υπέροχες εικόνες, η συνάντηση δύο ομόσταυλων πλοίων -και τι πλοίων...- στη μέση του ωκεανού!

----------


## Panos V

Μερικές φωτογραφίες από την σύντομη παραμονή μου στο ELLINIS το 1979 (αν θυμάμαι καλά πιά).
Η πρώτη φωτό είναι τραβηγμένη στη Γένοβα.
Σύντομα θα επανέλθω με περισσότερες.

ELLINIS 4800 16 a_resize.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eνας moderator επειγοντος να ανοιξει αυτην την καταπληκτικη και μοναδικη φωτο.

----------


## Panos V

Καταπληκτική σελίδα με μνήμες του ELLINIS!

http://www.yalumba.co.uk/Framesets/C...%20%20Page.htm

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Καλως ηρθες στην παρεα μας φιλε Panos V, υπεροχη η φωτογραφια του   Ellinis.

----------


## Panos V

Η Στέλλα στο γήπεδο του Βόλλεϋ με φόντο το φουγάρο.
Οι φωτογραφίες είναι σκαναρισμένες από ταλαιπωρημένα αρνητικά.
Ευχαριστώ για το καλοσόρισμα!
ELLINIS 2400 21_resize.jpg

----------


## Panos V

¶λλη μια φωτογραφία από το Boat Deck!
ELLINIS 2400 20_resize.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Εκπληκτικές φωτογραφίες φίλε Πάνο!! Μας ταξιδεύουν απευθείας στα καταστρώματα του πανέμορφου βαποριού... Εντυπωσιακή είσοδος στο φόρουμ! Καλωσήρθες!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Κατάπλους του υπερωκεανίου *Ελληνίς* στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.  *28/12/1963*

Το αρχειακό υλικό είναι από τις συλλογές του Εθνικού Οπτικοακουστικού Αρχείου.

http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...974&thid=15642

E1.jpgE2.jpg

E3.jpgE4.jpg

----------


## Panos V

Στο Boat Deck του Ellinis 1980

ELLINIS 2400 05_800resize.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Εκπληκτική φωτογραφία Panos V και καλωσόρισες στο φόρουμ μας.

----------


## Ellinis

Φίλε Panos V, εσύ έζησες το ΕΛΛΗΝΙΣ σε χαρούμενες στιγμές αλλά η παρακάτω φωτογραφία του ιταλού καραβολάτρη Antonio Scrimali, το δείχνει στο τέλος της καριέρας του. Παροπλισμένο στη ντάνα της Ελευσίνας. Έμεινε εκεί για έξι χρόνια και τουλάχιστον στα πρώτα από αυτά κυκλοφορούσαν κάθε καλοκαίρι φήμες οτι θα ξαναταξιδέψει σε κρουαζιέρες για το Χανδρή. 

Τελικά το τελευταίο ταξίδι ήταν ρυμουλκούμενο για τα διαλυτήρια της Ταϊβάν, και ήταν δύσκολο μιας παρουσιάστηκαν διαροές που του προκάλεσαν κλίση και παρολίγο να έχει το ίδιο τέλος με το αδελφάκι του, το BRITANIS. 

ellinis laid up.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Panos V

Ε τότε ας το χαρούμε όπως ήταν το 1979 στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά!

ELLINIS 1979a.jpg

ELLINIS 1979b.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ε τότε ας το χαρούμε όπως ήταν το 1979 στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά!


Η πρωτη _ELLINIS 1979a.jpg_ ειναι μια καταπληκτικη φωτογραφια.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ ωραιες φωτο αμφοτερες.Δειχνουν πολλες λεπτομεριες απο το υπεροχο αμερικανικο σκαρι.Για εμενα το ellinis ηταν πιο ομορφο απο υπερμακροβιο αδελφακι του που ομως εδειχνε πιο παλιο

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Μία πανέμορφη φωτογραφία του ΕΛΛΗΝΙΣ από επίσκεψή του στο λιμάνι της Βοστώνης το 1969. Αφιερωμένη που αλλού....

Ellinis.jpg
πηγή shipsnostalgia

----------


## Panos V

Πράγματι πανέμορφη η εικόνα που ανέβασες TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ellinis Untitled-3resize.jpg
Καλή χρονιά σε όλους ...με δώρο του ¶η Βασίλη μια διαφήμηση του Ellinis!!

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Φωτογραφία αφιερωμένη στον φίλο Ellinis του Lurline

Lurline5.jpg
Πηγή shipsnostalgia

----------


## Panos V

Γιά όσους φίλους χρησιμοποιούν ως browser τον Firefox, τώρα από την έκδοση 3.6 μπορούν να αλλάξουν την εμφάνιση του με την νεώτερη προσθήκη 'add ons" των Personas φτιαγμένα από τους χρήστες με πολύ απλό τρόπο.
Έφτιαξα λοιπόν ένα με το Ellinis, μπορείτε να το αναζητήσετε και να το βάλετε στον Firefix όπως φαίνεται στην συνημμένη είκόνα.
Το όνομα που θα το βρείτε είναι: ss ELLINIS.
Καλή διασκέδαση.
ss ELLINIS Firefox Personas.jpg

----------


## Panos V

Την είκόνα του Ellinis έφτιαξα στο Corel Draw με σχολαστική αντιγραφή από γραμμικό σχέδιο του σκαριού, που υπήρχε μαζί με τις κατόψεις των καταστρωμάτων σε διαφημηστικό της εταιρείας.
ss Ellinis 03.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Κα-τα-πλη-κτι-κή δουλειά! Κουκλί σου βγήκε, συγχαρητήρια!

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Here is a brochure featuring Ellinis and her interiors published around 1969. Chandris had a unique blend of colourful, glitzy but elegant interiors which worked well on these classoic liners

Dedicated to my good friends Ellinis, Queen Anna Maria, Nicholas Peppas, George......
Henry.

scan0472.jpg

scan0473.jpgscan0474.jpg

scan0475.jpg scan0476.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Here is a brochure featuring Ellinis and her interiors published around 1969. Chandris had a unique blend of colourful, glitzy but elegant interiors which worked well on these classoic liners
> 
> Dedicated to my good friends Ellinis, Queen Anna Maria, Nicholas Peppas, George......
> Henry.
> 
> scan0472.jpg
> 
> scan0473.jpgscan0474.jpg
> 
> ...


Absolutely wonderful Henry. The last few days you have added so many great brochures!!!  Thank you so much. I am glad you are part of our group!

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Cheers Henry, thank you for the beautiful pictures

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Here is another interesting one from 1972 featuring the Ellinis under the Blue Sea Cruises banner. The colourful pages show the interiors to good effect and reflects the quality of brochures produced by Chandris in the early 70's.

Henry.

scan0477.jpg scan0478.jpg scan0479.jpg scan0480.jpg scan0481.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Δεν μπορούσα να αντισταθώ σε αυτή την πανέμορφη φωτογραφία και ήθελα να την μοιραστώ με όλους τους λάτρεις του καραβιού. Αφιερωμένη στον ¶ρη. Από το shipsnostalgia.

File6036.jpg

----------


## britanis

wow great shot!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΕΛΛΗΝΙΣ στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, σε μια από τις λίγες φορές που έχει φωτογραφηθεί εκεί.

ellinis piraeus.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Ο P.Timmerman έκανε μια κρουαζιέρα με το ΕΛΛΗΝΙΣ το 1980 (την τελευταία χρονιά που ταξίδεψε) και φρόντισε να αποθανατίσει τόσο το εσωτερικό του όσο και τα καταστρώματα του πλοίου. 
Βλέποντας την άψογη κατάσταση του 48-χρόνου τότε ΕΛΛΗΝΙΣ, θα έλεγα οτι θα μπορούσε να ταξιδεύει αξιοπρεπώς για πολλά ακόμη χρόνια σαν το αδελφάκι του, το ΜΠΡΙΤΑΝΙΣ.

Από την ιστοσελίδα του cruiseshipodyssey και το παρακάτω κολάζ δύο φωτο της πλώρης.
ellinis bow.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Αυτά ειναι καταστρώματα!!!

----------


## Ellinis

Koυβερτωμένα ως το κοράκι, άπλετος χώρος για όλους, και με θέα στο απέραντο γαλάζιο! άντε τώρα να βρεις κάτι τέτοιο στις σημερινές "πολυκατοικίες".

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Αυτό και αν είναι περατζάδα-promenade ocean liner style! Παρατηρήστε τα πανοραμικά παράθυρα με καμπυλότητα στο πάνω μέρος αλά Τιτανικός:

Ellini-32.jpg 
πηγή cruiseshipodyssey.com

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Ελληνις* στον Πειραια  Δεκεμβριος 1963

Εθνικό Οπτικοακουστικό Αρχείο
http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...974&thid=15642

----------


## τοξοτης

Να προσθέσω και εγώ δύο φωτογραφίες του τη στιγμή που κατεβάζει ή ανεβάζει τις λέμβους του. Το γιατί δε το γνωρίζω, ίσως αποβιβάζει ή επιβιβάζει ,ίσως άσκηση , ίσως συντήρηση, οι γνώστες θα μας πουν

Ellinis-05.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...llinis-05.html

Ellinis-06.jpg 
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...llinis-06.html

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Μάλλον για άσκηση πρόκειται. Το βλέπω δε κενό επιβατών.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ωραιοτατη καρτ ποσταλ του *Ελληνις* που δεν νομιζω οτι την εχουμε ξαναδει
www.delcampe.fr

Ellinis.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μια ωραιοτατη φωτογραφια του *Lurline* γυρω στα 1954 
Το σκηνικο ειναι μεγαλοπρεπες. Προκειται για το περιφημο Diamond Haed που βρισκεται λιγο ανατολικα απο την Χονολουλου στην Χαβαη

Η φωτογραφια βρσικεται αυτη την εβδομαδα στο αμερικανικο E-bay και ειναι ετοιμη για αγορα

Lurline.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Beautiful photo Nicholas thank you !

Henry.

----------


## Ellinis

Τι λέτε για ένα ταξιδάκι στον Ειρηνικό με το LURLINE στα πρώτα του χρόνια στον Ειρηνικό; 

Ας ξεκινήσουμε από την ώρα που εξοπλιζόταν στα ναυπηγεία της Μασαχουσέτης, για να απολεύσει στις 12 Ιανουαρίου 1933 για το παρθενικο του ταξίδι το οποίο περιελάμβανε μια κρουαζιέρα από τη Νέα Υόρκη στην Αβάνα και μέσω Παναμά στη Δυτική Ακτή των ΗΠΑ.
Εκεί θα το βρούμε να καταπλέει στο Σαν Φραντζίσκο, και κατόπιν εν πλω για το πρώτο του υπερ-Ειρηνικό δρομολόγιο, με ενδιάμεσους σταθμούς στη Χονολουλού, και στο τροπικό Pago Pago της Αμερικανικής Σαμόα.
Επόμενοι σταθμοί τα νησιά Φίτζι, το Ωκλαντ της Νεας Ζηλανδίας και το Συδνευ στην Αυστραλία όπου το πλοίο κατέπλευσε με φόντο την περίφημη γέφυρα του λιμανιού. Από εκεί το LURLINE συνέχισε προς βορά μέχρι την Ιαπωνία και από εκεί επέστρεψε στο Σαν Φραντζίσκο έχοντας κάνει μια κυκλική κρουαζιέρα του Ειρηνικού.

Ενδεικτικά μια φωτογραφία στο Ωκλαντ παρέα με το αδελφάκι MONTEREY (μετέπειτα ΜΠΡΙΤΑΝΙΣ).

lurline-monterey.jpg
Πηγή

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ωραιοτατες φωτογραφιες  και με προλαβες... Υπαρχουν και πολλες φωτογραφιες του Mariposa, Monterrey  κλπ

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Μία φωτογραφία του Ελληνίς στο λιμάνι του Σύδνεϋ (μάλλον την δεκαετία του 70), με τις λέμβους να καθαιρούνται πιθανά για την από θαλάσσης αποκατάσταση των τρεξιμάτων της σκουριάς και το φρεσκάρισμα της μπογιάς, ή γυμνάσιο εγκατάληψης από το πλήρωμα.

01_Slides_019.jpg
πηγή φωτογραφίας shipsnostalgia

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_ELLINIS_  and *PATRIS*   30/12/1964

19641230 PAtris Ellinis.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

This beautiful forward aerial shot of Ellinis appeared on the cover of a 1973 edition of Ships Monthly and was also used in the official company brochure of 1971 "South to the Sun" cruises featuring both Ellinis and Britanis.

Henry

scan0001.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ξανανεβάζω λόγω απωλείας αρκετών συνδρομών και σχολίων των φίλων του φόρουμ, ένα κοντινό πλάνο του Ellinis στο Σάουθαμπτον το 1975, από το shipsnostalgia:
Ellinis_6_Apr_751.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Παράκληση : Αν ηι πιο κάτω φωτογραφία έχει ξανα δημοσιευτεί να διαγραφεί

  April 29, 1944: Lurline seen as a troopship from the airship K-119 in the North Pacific.
_(Photo courtesy of David Buell)


_

----------


## τοξοτης

Lurline seen alongside the Aloha Tower at Honolulu, Hawaii.
  Lurline seen at Honolulu, Hawaii.
  Lurline seen alongside the Aloha Tower at Honolulu, Hawaii.


http://www.maritimequest.com/liners/...932_page_2.htm

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ακόμα μία αεροφωτογραφία του Ellinis με τα ατελείωτα κουβερτωμένα καταστρώματα σε όλο τους το μεγαλείο.

Ellinis_-_aerial.jpg
πηγή shipsnostalgia

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Here is a superb photo of her used as the cover for a photo folder like the ones used on board for sale by the photographers. Just goes to show what good quality photographers shipping lines used to hire in those days not like the cheap commercial stuff on todays cruise ships who employ cheap concessionaires and not proper professional photographers! The best ones were always the British companies like this one 'Marine Photo Service Ltd.' which were used by Chandris for many years.

Henry.

scan0001.jpgscan0002.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

O Ellinis εχει δει αυτο;

----------


## Ellinis

Nαι αλλά όσο και να το βλέπω δεν το χορταίνω  :Cocksure: 

Να ανεβάσω και εγώ μια ωραία πόζα που μου έστειλε ο φίλος Peter Davey, με την τελευταία αναχώρηση του πλοίου από το Σύδνευ.

Ellinis 003.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Nαι αλλά όσο και να το βλέπω δεν το χορταίνω 
> 
> Να ανεβάσω και εγώ μια ωραία πόζα που μου έστειλε ο φίλος Peter Davey, με την τελευταία αναχώρηση του πλοίου από το Σύδνευ.
> 
> Ellinis 003.jpg


Fantastic photo Aris thanks for uploading!

Henry.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Σαν Lurline ενώ παραλάσει το βράχο Diamond Head φτάνοντας στη Χαβάη
Lurline.jpgΠηγή
Κι ένας χάρτης της εποχής που δέιχνει την περιοχή για να προσανατολιστούμε.
4132-07-1950.jpg
Ας δούμε μερικά στοιχέια για το βαπόρι όπως φάινονται στο συνημμένο απόσπασμα του Lloyd's Register of Shipping του 1934.
Είχε ολική χωρητικότητα 18.021 κόρους, καθαρή χωρητικότητα 10.559 κόρους, μήκος μεταξύ καθέτων 184,1 m , πλάτος 24,2 m, βύθισμα 8 m (26 πόδια 2,25 ίντσες).

Το κινούσαν δύο σετ ατμοστροβίλων ένα σετ σε κάθε άξονα, κάθε σετ είχε τρεις τουρμπίνες. Είχε μέγιστη ταχύτητα 22 κόμβων.

----------


## solent

> Το ξερω οτι εγινε στην Αγγλια. Δεν θυμαμαι που ακριβως τωρα, αλλα δεν θυμομουν οτι κρατησε τοσο λιγο. Ισως να ειναι οπως τα λες! Many thanks!


In South Shields !!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Αν η φωτογραφια αυτη ειναι πραγματι απο τις 16 Οκτωβριου 1962, τοτε ειναι μια απο τις τελευταιες φωτογραφιες πριν γινει το πλοιο το *Ελληνις*. Με το ονομα *Lurline* το πλοιο βρισκεται κατω απο την μεγαλη γεφυρα του Αγιου Φραγκισκου. Φωτογραφια απο την συλλογη του Cushman Πανεπιστημιου της Ινδιανας.

LURLINE.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ellinis.jpg Ήταν τότε που στις κρουαζιέρες του έπιανε Πειραιά. Εδώ μάλλον Πάσχα 1979,στου Ξαβέρη λίγο πριν ξεκινήσει την σαιζόν. Ιδιαίτερα γιά τον φίλο συνονόματο του πλοίου.
Η φωτό είναι τραβηγμένη από το ΣΑΠΦΩ, αριστερά  η πρύμη είναι του ΙSTRA κ δεξιά μόλις διακρίνεται το ΔΩΔΕΚΑΝΗΣΟΣ.Το τελευταίο έκανε 1-2 δρομολόγια με αυτό τό όνομα την προηγούμενη χρονιά

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Αρχοντικο σκαρι!!!
 Ακομη μια  ομορφη φωτογραφια απο το καταπληκτικο φωτογραφικο του αρχειο   μας   χαρισε ο φιλος  ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ και τον Ευχαριστουμε!!!   _

----------


## Ellinis

Tέεεελειο και θερμά ευχαριστώ!  :Pride: 
Πλώρη ορθή κοφτή και περήφανη!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Tι να πω βρε παιδιά με αυτές τις αμερικάνικες πλώρες κ τις χαρακτηριστικές άγκυρες! Από τα υπερωκεάνεια μέχρι τα πολεμικά τους,όλες με ξετρέλλαιναν από παιδάκι :Fat:  :Fat: .
Να προσθέσω ότι στο βάθος αριστερά το φουγάρο κ το άλμπουρο είναι του CITY OF MYKONOS.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Το Ellinis μόλις έχει παραληφθεί το 1963 από την εταιρεία Χανδρή και με σβησμένα τα σινιάλα της Matson στις τσιμινιέρες βρίσκεται για επισκευές στο Tyneside της Αγγλίας. Αφιερωμένο σε ποιόν άλλο?
Ellinis_Tyneside_1963.jpg

πηγή shipspotting

----------


## Ellinis

Μερσί φίλε TSS, βλέπουμε οτι στην πλώρη είχαν ήδη ξεκινήσει οι εργασίες για τον εκμοντερνισμό της. Κατά τη γνώμη μου, το αποτέλεσμα ήταν εξαιρετικό!  :Fat:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Σε σύγκριση με την μοντέρνα αυτή μετασκευή,η αντίστοιχη του ΒΡΙΤΑΝΙΣ που έγινε εδώ,ήταν πιό συντηρητική αλλά κατά τη γνώμη μου εξ ίσου όμορφη.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ELLINIS μοντελο ,που βρηκα σημερα σε ενα γραφειο,οχι ταξιδιωτικο, της ακτης Μιαουλη...

DSCN4903.jpg


Ειδικη αφιερωση στον ομονυμο χρηστη

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ELLINIS μοντελο ,που βρηκα σημερα σε ενα γραφειο,οχι ταξιδιωτικο, της ακτης Μιαουλη...
> 
> DSCN4903.jpg
> 
> 
> Ειδικη αφιερωση στον ομονυμο χρηστη


Δεν είναι πιστό αντίγραφο.Pίξτε μιά ματιά στις φωτό του πλοίου.

----------


## Maiandros

> ELLINIS μοντελο ,που βρηκα σημερα σε ενα γραφειο,οχι ταξιδιωτικο, της ακτης Μιαουλη...
> 
> DSCN4903.jpg
> 
> 
> Ειδικη αφιερωση στον ομονυμο χρηστη


Η μορφή της κατασκευής του,να το πω έτσι,μου θυμίζει ένα μοντέλο του "Βασίλισσα Φρειδερίκη",με την μορφή και τα χρώματα που είχε επί Χανδρή, το οποίο ήταν κάποια χρόνια πριν στη βιτρίνα ενός ταξιδιωτικού πρακτορείου στην οδό Πανεπιστημίου,χαμηλά προς την Ομόνοια. Δεν ξέρω μήπως ήταν το ίδιο πρόσωπο που έκανε αυτά τα μοντέλα....

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Η μορφή της κατασκευής του,να το πω έτσι,μου θυμίζει ένα μοντέλο του "Βασίλισσα Φρειδερίκη",με την μορφή και τα χρώματα που είχε επί Χανδρή, το οποίο ήταν κάποια χρόνια πριν στη βιτρίνα ενός ταξιδιωτικού πρακτορείου στην οδό Πανεπιστημίου,χαμηλά προς την Ομόνοια. Δεν ξέρω μήπως ήταν το ίδιο πρόσωπο που έκανε αυτά τα μοντέλα....


Αυτή τη γνώμη έχω κ εγώ.Στο συγκεκριμένο πρακτορείο υπήρχε κ ένα ομοίωμα του GALILEO GALILEI ή του αδελφού του.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Προφανως ειναι ιδιας κατασκευης ολα και ιδιο με αυτο που κρατουσε η πλοιοσυνοδος στην φωτο μπροσουρας του χανδρη

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Αυτή τη γνώμη έχω κ εγώ.Στο συγκεκριμένο πρακτορείο υπήρχε κ ένα ομοίωμα του GALILEO GALILEI ή του αδελφού του.


Πρέπει να ήταν το ταξιδιωτικό πρακτορείο του Καραγιαννίδη που ειδικευόταν στην μετανάστευση προς Αμερική και Αυστραλία.

----------


## Ellinis

Βαπόρι καρφωτό, φτιαγμένο για να κροσάρει τον Ειρηνικό... τι να πρωτογράψει κανείς βλέποντας αυτή τη φωτογραφία του στη Λισαβώνα μέσα από το φακό του L.M.Correira

ELLINIS in Lisbon LMC.jpg
πηγή με άλλες δυο φωτο του πλοίου στο τέλος της σελίδας

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ένα νέο εύρημα από το shipspotting.com που ανέβασε το μέλος του φόρουμ Mr DOT από το φθινόπωρο του 1980 κάπου στη Μεσόγειο αρόδου σε κάποια εκδρομή με τις λάντζες να πηγαινοφέρνουν τους επιβάτες. ¶κρως νοσταλγική αφιερωμένη σε ποιόν άλλον?
Ellinis_1980.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Πανεμορφη εικονα!!!_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πανέμορφη κ ζωντανή. Κ μιά μεγάλη ελληνική σημαία στην πρύμη.

----------


## Ellinis

Υπέροχη φωτογραφία και από πολύ ωραία γωνία λήψης... αλλά τέτοιο βαπόρι από όλες τις γωνίες ήταν κούκλα!  :Star:

----------


## steveship1

I found this wonderful advertisement for ELLINIS in a 1963 Australian newspaper.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> I found this wonderful advertisement for ELLINIS in a 1963 Australian newspaper.


Great ad Steve. Tried sending you a PM and also an email but both your addresses were rejected. Apologies for posting this here but would be great to hear from you. Send me a PM if you can or an email as I still have the same email add. All the best Henry.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ellinis by l dunn.jpgLaurence Dunn

Aπό το Ships Monthly.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Έφυγε απ' την ζωή ο Πάνος Κορωναίος, ο Κυθήριος μαρκόνης του θρυλικού ΕΛΛΗΝΙΣ.

----------


## shiploversa

have you the book WHITE SHIPS ?

 still available via amazon

----------

